# Looking for a Portuguese water dog



## callumblackwood

Hi,

Myself, my partner and our 3 yr old little girl are looking to make a new addition to our family, that being a puppy! We are really looking for a portuguese water dog.

Does anyone know if there are any dogs that need rehoming/adopted, we are a young family and live in the countryside, the dog would be well loved and with our work commitments would have daily exercise as i work on the water.

Any help, ideas or contacts would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you Callum.


----------



## jerryceltner

I have placed this on Facebook for you and we will see if there is any info returned. If so I will pass it on. 
There are a number of Animal shelters that friends are involved with and you may get lucky.

Jerry


----------



## callumblackwood

Thank you Jerry,

Fingers crossed!


----------



## canoeman

Is that Burgau Algarve, try Portugal News online lots of animal charities in Algarve


----------



## jerryceltner

Rosina wrote: "These are available for adoption at DOP if you want to pass the info on Jerry ? 2 cross PWD that we have, quite young and very very nice plus some none breed puppies that are extremely sweet:https://dogsofportugal.wordpress.com/2012/11/11/three-puppies-noone-wanted/
https://dogsofportugal.wordpress.com/2012/10/17/bono-portuguese-water-dog-and-podengo-in-one/
https://dogsofportugal.wordpress.com/2012/10/22/ofelia-a-gentle-innocent-lamb/"

Rosina wrote: "Try Dogs of Portugal https://www.facebook.com/groups/136464926440020/?fref=ts where we got Molly from ...contact Gosia Nesterowicz"

This is the first result recieved from Ros

Jerry


----------



## Margot

Cross PWD but not puppy:

Bono: Portuguese water dog and podengo in one? « dogsofportugal

Puppy but not PWD:
Marcia: a beautiful puppy « dogsofportugal

contact: [email protected]

You will never find a puppy PWD for rehoming, breeders sell them and people abandon them when they get bored which is a year or two later. Good luck!


----------



## ValnGary

callumblackwood said:


> Hi,
> 
> Myself, my partner and our 3 yr old little girl are looking to make a new addition to our family, that being a puppy! We are really looking for a portuguese water dog.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any dogs that need rehoming/adopted, we are a young family and live in the countryside, the dog would be well loved and with our work commitments would have daily exercise as i work on the water.
> 
> Any help, ideas or contacts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you Callum.


Just noticed this advert....Cross Portuguese water dog for adoption, All Portugal « Dogs « Pets and Animals « Browse Categories :: portugalclassified.com


----------

